# Orvis Fly Rod Blanks



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Orvis fly rod blanks are now available at Mudhole:
http://www.mudhole.com:80/Shop-Our-Catalog/Orvis

I highly recommend the Orvis Trout Bum series of light rods.

The new "worlds lightest fly rods" Helios line is not being offered to custom rod builders at this time.


----------

